# Peanuts



## eman (Sep 4, 2010)

It's Peanut time!!!

 The raw peanuts are in!!! picked up a 1/4 bushel today and will be boiling them tomorrow.

 $1.69 lb /$1.49 if you buy 1/4 bushel or more.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 4, 2010)

love peanuts

shell some, coat em with a little melted butter and tobasco, pour some jerk seasons on em and smoke em for a few hours

goes great with a cold beer

how much is a 1/4 bushel?


----------



## eman (Sep 4, 2010)

1/4 bushel is right at 10lbs  i paid $14.50


----------



## miamirick (Sep 4, 2010)

damnnnnn i pay about 5 a lb at publix   must be nice to live out of here


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 5, 2010)

Good deal on the peanuts Eman, Take some pic's of the boil, thats something we don't see up here in the northeast.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 5, 2010)

Boiled peanuts are one of my comfort foods:-}}  Can't really get raw peanuts or boiled peanuts here in central Maryland -- have to go further south.


----------

